# Edison worker electrocuted So Cal



## Calorchard (Sep 16, 2011)

http://blog.pe.com/menifee/2013/04/25/menifee-one-edison-worker-electrocuted-three-injured/


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Very sad. This happened less than a mile from my house. I had a very awesome day yesterday and everytIme something good happened it was overshadowed by the fact the guy was not going home to his family.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

They called in confined space rescue which makes me think the guy was down in a vault. Ain't much I hate worse than manhole work with a flash-hazard. You might as well be inside a crematorium.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes, it was an underground vault.


----------

